# Acer Aspire 4720

## sebastianswc

pessoal comprei meu notebook, um acer aspire 4720, sua configuração é:

Intel Core 2 Duo 1.5Ghz

4Gb RAM

160GB SATA 2

Som intel (onboard)

DVDRW

VGA Intel X3100 (onboard)

Web CAM (não sei dizer exatamente qual é...)

Minha principal dúvida é qual "versão" do gentoo  eu devo baixar para instalar?  x86 ou amd64? 

Hoje eu uso o ubuntu 7.10 e nada funciona direito (microfone não funciona, webcam tb não... ainda não testei wireless). 

Terei vantagem em utilizar o gentoo na minha máquina?

O que vocês me recomendam?

Grato pela atenção

----------

## baldeante

 *sebastianswc wrote:*   

> pessoal comprei meu notebook, um acer aspire 4720, sua configuração é:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo 1.5Ghz
> 
> 4Gb RAM
> ...

 

Boas,

Para portáteis e sempre complicado arranjar uma distribuição que detecte tudo, ou pelo menos em portáteis recentes, eu recomendo a distribuição que menos problemas der na detecção ..... eu experimentava ubunto/suse/fedora/mandriva o que um detectar e quase de certeza possível instalar nos outros mais modulo menos modulo com mais ou menos trabalho ....

Quanto a vantagem do Gentoo se a comparação de performance  entre distribuições for igual a que tenho no meu P3 eu pessoalmente recomendo ... quanto a versão acho que x86 deve funcionar supondo que configures correctamente o make.conf com base na tua arquitectura e compilares o sistema .... como sempre utilizei plataformas intel 32 bits não posso garantir ....

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para portáteis e sempre complicado arranjar uma distribuição que detecte tudo, ou pelo menos em portáteis recentes, eu recomendo a distribuição que menos problemas der na detecção ..... eu experimentava ubunto/suse/fedora/mandriva o que um detectar e quase de certeza possível instalar nos outros mais modulo menos modulo com mais ou menos trabalho 

 

Não vale a pena tentar instalar o gentoo?  :Sad: 

Eu sei que instalar da trabalho e as vezes é um pouco chato. Eu já usei gentoo antes  :Smile:  ... Mas agora que eu consegui comprar uma máquina boa, eu não quero que ela utilize qualquer distribuição, quero a melhor. Por isso que estou atrás do gentoo.

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Quanto a vantagem do Gentoo se a comparação de performance  entre distribuições for igual a que tenho no meu P3 eu pessoalmente recomendo ... quanto a versão acho que x86 deve funcionar supondo que configures correctamente o make.conf com base na tua arquitectura e compilares o sistema .... como sempre utilizei plataformas intel 32 bits não posso garantir ....

 

É por isso que eu gosto tanto dele! Devo instalar a versão x86 então?

----------

## baldeante

 *sebastianswc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não vale a pena tentar instalar o gentoo? 
> 
> 

 

Não fui explicito no meu ultimo post vale sempre a pena instalar o Gentoo (esta é a minha opinião pessoal) quando eu recomendei instalar ubunto/suse/fedora/mandriva não  era para desistires do Gentoo mas para puderes apurar ate que ponto o hardware e detectado e com que módulos e que vais ter de trabalhar uma vez que o "Gentoo Minimal Installation CD" nunca detecta todo o hardware em PC's recentes pela minha experiência eu utilizo muitas vezes estas distribuições para esse efeito ...

 *sebastianswc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo instalar a versão x86 então?
> 
> 

 

Para iniciares a instalação esse é na minha opinião o CD correcto pois amd64 é (espero não estar enganado) só para AMD.

Neste link tens a parte da instalação onde defines o tipo de CPU que vais utilizar (make.conf)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

O "Gentoo Minimal Installation CD" é segundo sei baseado em I686 tal como a geração do teu CPU como podes ves neste link :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I686

Recomendo também esta pagina para configurares correctamente o teu make.conf

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_Exxxx

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para iniciares a instalação esse é na minha opinião o CD correcto pois amd64 é (espero não estar enganado) só para AMD.
> 
> 

 

Estive olhando no site do ubuntu[0] e opensuse[1] e pelas descrições que tem, acredito que o certo seja o amd64. Como sei qual é a certa?

[0] http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

[1] http://software.opensuse.org/

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Neste link tens a parte da instalação onde defines o tipo de CPU que vais utilizar (make.conf)
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5
> ...

 

Vou dar uma olhada com calma para formatar neste final de semana. Antes eu só preciso saber qual é o que devo instalar. Qual é a diferença entre as versões amd64 e x86? Se não tiver eu instalo o x86 mesmo...

Como comentei antes, eu utilizo ubuntu 7.10 só (isso eu NÃO disse antes...  :Razz:  ) que a versão é pra amd64. Eu tentei instalar a versão x86 e o sistema todo ficou muito instavel. Realmente não tinha como usar o ubuntu x86 e eu fui OBRIGADO a formatar e usar a versão amd64. Isso significa que o meu processador só funciona com software da plataforma 64 bits?

Um Abraço!

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Para mim a sua configuração sera dentro disto :

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=####### -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

A minha duvida esta apenas no -march .... para dar uma resposta mas correcta só sabendo que CPU tens  exactamente ... 

Podes colocar aqui o resultado do comando : cat /proc/cpuinfo 

Só assim posso responder mais acertadamente ....

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A minha duvida esta apenas no -march .... para dar uma resposta mas correcta só sabendo que CPU tens  exactamente ... 
> 
> Podes colocar aqui o resultado do comando : cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> ...

 

Certo! eu não estou com a minha máquina agora, mas eu trago ela amanhã e posto aqui!

Muito obrigado!

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Podes colocar aqui o resultado do comando : cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> Só assim posso responder mais acertadamente ....

 

Ta na mão:

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3003.13

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 2999.69

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

----------

## baldeante

Não estou a conseguir abrir o link http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_Exxxx já mencionado com as cfags recomendadas  para uma resposta exacta mas através da referencia da referencia T5250 encontrei no google uma referencia a seguinte linha CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3 -mfpmath=sse" para um lenovo 3000 com um T5250

Encontrei também estas referencias que talvez te ajudem ...

-march=native automatically detects the features your CPU supports and sets the options appropriately.

If you have an Intel or AMD CPU and are using >=sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0, using -march=native is recommended.

Do NOT use -march=native if you use distcc on nodes with different archite

Basicamente neste ultimo paragrafo é sugerido que se utilize sempre -march=native a menos que se esteja a utilizar o PC para partilhar tempo de processamento em PC's com arquitecturas diferentes, para mim esta afirmação e uma novidade interessante ....

Nestes links podes confirmar que o CPU suporta/funciona a 64 bits no entanto também podes configurar o sistema a 32 bits pois deve funcionar em problemas ....

http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/core2duo.htm

http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/eng/chart/core2duo.htm

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não estou a conseguir abrir o link http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_Exxxx
> 
> 

 

Eu também não...  :Sad:  será que está sob manutenção?

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> já mencionado com as cfags recomendadas  para uma resposta exacta mas através da referencia da referencia T5250 encontrei no google uma referencia a seguinte linha CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3 -mfpmath=sse" para um lenovo 3000 com um T5250
> 
> Encontrei também estas referencias que talvez te ajudem ...
> ...

 

Não entendi. Você diz que eu tenho que deixar a CFLAGS de qual forma? assim:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse" ???????

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nestes links podes confirmar que o CPU suporta/funciona a 64 bits no entanto também podes configurar o sistema a 32 bits pois deve funcionar em problemas ....
> 
> http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/core2duo.htm
> ...

 

Desculpe a minha burrice, mas eu devo usar a versão 64 então?

----------

## baldeante

 *sebastianswc wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   
> 
> Não estou a conseguir abrir o link http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_Exxxx
> 
>  
> ...

 

Boas,

Não é burrice é falta e experiência na gama de processadores tal como eu nunca instalaste Gentoo num processador desta gama ...

Na minha opinião deves utilizar a seguinte configuração :

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#sugiro esta configuração porque o CPU suporta 64 bits e deves querer tirar partido ... eu pelo menos queria ...

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

#sugiro esta configuração presupondo que o texto acima esta correcto e native deve detectar a melhor opção para o CPU

# caso dê problemas eu testava prescott pois encontrei uma referencia no google a indicar que funciona ... 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} 

# aqui não faço comentarios :)

```

Claro que podes mudar 02 e -pipe para o que entenderes mas eu testava com uma coisa bem simples  para ter a certeza que os erros não podiam vir de opções a mais  :Smile: 

Se começar a dar erros por todo o lado é porque e calhar tens de tentar outra opção .... infelizmente não tenho nenhum CPU desses para testar ....

gentoo-wiki.com continua em baixo  :Sad: 

----------

## sebastianswc

Olá, desculpe a demora.

Eu vou testar hoje. Estou ansioso pra isso. 

Quero instalar o KDE 4 será que ele está estável? (vou criar um tópico pra isso).

----------

## baldeante

 *sebastianswc wrote:*   

> Olá, desculpe a demora.
> 
> Eu vou testar hoje. Estou ansioso pra isso. 
> 
> Quero instalar o KDE 4 será que ele está estável? (vou criar um tópico pra isso).

 

Sou da opinião que a estabilidade depende do que com ele vais fazer .... e utilizares apenas as funcionalidades mais utilizadas tens boas hipóteses de não ter problemas mas se utilizares as opções que pouca gente utiliza tens mais probabilidades de teres problemas pois como deves compreender quanto mais gente utilizar determinada funcionalidade mais hipóteses tem os problemas de serem detectados e resolvidos ....

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sou da opinião que a estabilidade depende do que com ele vais fazer .... e utilizares apenas as funcionalidades mais utilizadas tens boas hipóteses de não ter problemas mas se utilizares as opções que pouca gente utiliza tens mais probabilidades de teres problemas pois como deves compreender quanto mais gente utilizar determinada funcionalidade mais hipóteses tem os problemas de serem detectados e resolvidos ....

 

É verdade!

Mas agora, surgiu algo esse problema, que é um erro que tenho ao instalar o gentoo seguindo o handbook. quando tento rodar:

```
emerge portage
```

da esse erro:

```
Calculating dependencies  .... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1 to /

 * bash32-013 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-013 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-013 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-013 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking bash-3.2.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-001 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-002 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-003 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-004 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-005 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-006 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-007 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-008 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-009 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-010 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-011 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-012 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-013 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-014 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-015 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-016 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-017 ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking bash-3.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1/work

 * Applying bash32-001 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-002 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-003 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-004 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-005 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-006 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-007 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-008 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-009 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-010 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-011 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-012 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-013 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-014 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-015 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-016 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash32-017 ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.1-gentoo.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.2-loadables.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.2-parallel-build.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.2-process-subst.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.2-ulimit.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.0-trap-fg-signals.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.2-dev-fd-test-as-user.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying bash-3.0-configs.patch ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1/work/bash-3.2 ...

 * econf: updating bash-3.2/support/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating bash-3.2/support/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-afs --disable-profiling --without-gnu-malloc --without-installed-readline --with-curses --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for emacs... no

checking for xemacs... no

Beginning configuration for bash-3.2-release for i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1/work/bash-3.2/config.log

!!! ERROR: app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3339:   Called src_compile

  bash-3.2_p17-r1.ebuild, line 111:   Called econf '--without-afs' '--disable-profiling' '--without-gnu-malloc' '--without-installed-readline' '--with-curses'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Alguma idéia do que possa ser e como posso resolver?

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Em que parte do manual e que vais ??? Estas a fazer uma instalação stage 1 2 ou 3 ???

Não me lembro de ver nenhuma indicação de emerge portage mas sim indicação para tirar da net um pacote com o portage ...

Após descomprimir o pacote deves e executar o comando emerge --sync para actualizar o portage mas não e estritamente necessário ....

O erro parece ter alguma coisa a ver com o interpretador de comandos bash  .... experimenta emerge bash podes ter o pacote quebrado .... também podes tentar revdep-rebuild para verificar se tens algum pacote quebrado alem do bash ...

O comando revdep-rebuild faz parte do pacote gentoolkit que deve ser instalado para poderes utilizar o revdep-rebuild ...

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Em que parte do manual e que vais ??? Estas a fazer uma instalação stage 1 2 ou 3 ???
> 
> 

 

estou usando o stage 3

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não me lembro de ver nenhuma indicação de emerge portage mas sim indicação para tirar da net um pacote com o portage ...
> 
> 

 

lembro de ter lido no handbook mas procurando por ele, eu não o encontrei. acho que me enganei...  :Sad: 

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Após descomprimir o pacote deves e executar o comando emerge --sync para actualizar o portage mas não e estritamente necessário ....
> 
> 

 

Sim sim, como diz o manual!  :Wink: 

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O erro parece ter alguma coisa a ver com o interpretador de comandos bash  .... experimenta emerge bash podes ter o pacote quebrado .... também podes tentar revdep-rebuild para verificar se tens algum pacote quebrado alem do bash ...
> 
> O comando revdep-rebuild faz parte do pacote gentoolkit que deve ser instalado para poderes utilizar o revdep-rebuild ...

 

Estou instalando ele novamente e vou verificar isso.

Muito obrigado pelas dicas, daqui a pouco, posto como ficou! 

Abraço

----------

## sebastianswc

resolvi o problema!!!

o erro estava na configuração do CFLAGS dentro do arquivo make.conf

o certo, nesse caso, ficaria assim:

```
CFLAGS="-02 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

agora vou instalar o kde!

----------

## sebastianswc

Conseui instalar o kde a duras penas mas eu nao consegui instalar o kdm...

quando dou um emerge kdm, ocorre:

```
Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.8  USE="pam -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -samba -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2  USE="ieee1394 opengl -arts -debug -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8  USE="-arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.8  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1  USE="pam -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.8, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8, kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8, kde-base/kicker-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8, kde-base/kfind-3.5.8, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.8, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be 

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

tentei de tudo e nao sei o que fazer! devo instalar novamente?

outro problema que eu estou tendo eh que nao tenho som na maquina, como posso fazer para habilitar o som?

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Quando tenho pacotes bloqueados eu costumo remover todos os pacotes bloqueados com :

emerge -C nome_pacote // para remover todos os pacotes bloqueados

emerge --sync

emerge -uD --newuse system

emerge -uD --newuse world

Para actualizar a arvore de portage + actualizar o sistema + actualizar o resto dos pacotes ...

Depois faco :

emerge -uD --newuse nome_pacote 

Para instalar o pacote que estava a dar problemas isto se emerge world não o instalar ....

Se queres instalar o kde eu recomendo que instales primeiro o kde com emerge kde ou emerge kdebase e so depois o kdm se este não for instalado como dependência ....

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
> Quando tenho pacotes bloqueados eu costumo remover todos os pacotes bloqueados com :
> 
> emerge -C nome_pacote // para remover todos os pacotes bloqueados
> ...

 

Fiz tudo, ao pe da letra, mas o problema continua...

veja:

```
ghost ~ # emerge -uD --newuse kdm

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.8  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -samba -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2  USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8  USE="arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.8, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8, kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8, kde-base/kicker-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8, kde-base/kfind-3.5.8, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.8, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Alguma ideia do que possa ser?

----------

## baldeante

verifica se não tens no ficheiro /etc/portage/package.mask algo do género :

=kde-base/konqueror-3.5*

=kde-base/kicker-3.5*

=kde-base/kcontrol-3.5*

=kde-base/kdm-3.5*

=kde-base/kdesu-3.5*

=kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5*

=kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5*

=kde-base/kfind-3.5*

=kde-base/libkonq-3.5*

=kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5*

=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*

=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5*

=kde-base/khotkeys-3.5*

=kde-base/kcminit-3.5*

=kde-base/kdialog-3.5*

=kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5*

=kde-base/kdesktop-3.5*

O ficheiro /etc/portage/package.mask contem os pacotes marcados como bloqueados mas geralmente é configurado pelo utilizador ou seja só lá devia estar alguma coisa caso o tenhas feito ....

Existe no entanto outro ficheiro no sistema que cujo nome e local eu não me lembro que costuma ter uma lista dos pacotes bloqueados, e costuma ser actualizado sempre que o portage a actualizado e e preenchido julgo eu por quem mantem o portage esse ficheiro costuma ter o nome do pacote bloqueado e a razão pelo qual esta bloqueado ... uma vez dei com o ficheiro por acaso mas não me lembro onde ...

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> verifica se não tens no ficheiro /etc/portage/package.mask algo do género :
> 
> =kde-base/konqueror-3.5*
> 
> =kde-base/kicker-3.5*
> ...

 

Pois é, eu não encontrei nenhum deles no meu /etc/portage/package.mask.

tentei dar um emerge --sync e não resolveu. será que é algum bug do ebuild?

----------

## baldeante

So me ocorre tentar mais uma coisa ... não sei se vai resolver alguma coisa mas neste momento é o que eu faria ....

Eu apagava a pasta /etc/portage e descarregava um portage de um dos mirrors e descomprimia-o conforme indicado no manual de instalação, depois executava os seguintes comandos : 

```

env-update && etc-update

emerge --metadata

emerge portage -uD --newuse

env-update && etc-update

emerge kde -uD --newuse

```

----------

## sebastianswc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> So me ocorre tentar mais uma coisa ... não sei se vai resolver alguma coisa mas neste momento é o que eu faria ....
> 
> Eu apagava a pasta /etc/portage e descarregava um portage de um dos mirrors e descomprimia-o conforme indicado no manual de instalação, depois executava os seguintes comandos : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Não estou com o computador aqui hoje, vou faze-lo amanhã e posto o resultado!

Vlw!!!

----------

## playstar.pt

nao estou a conseguir

----------

## sebastianswc

 *playstar.pt wrote:*   

> nao estou a conseguir

 

o que você não conseguiu ? instalar o kdm?

eu acabei formatando a máquina por que feito uma bobagem com alguns arquivos de configuração!

e ainda não instalei o kdm pq to correndo atras de umas soluções de virtualização...

posta o erro ai! ta?

----------

